# Building a shelter - wondering about flooring



## Becca76 (Oct 13, 2014)

We're preparing to build a shelter for two horses on our property. It'll be 10x30 - two 10 x 10 open stalls with one 10x10 finished tack room.

It'll be built on concrete footings, and the ground is very sandy.

My question as a first time builder is simple - what kind of stall flooring do you recommend? I have a mare and a gelding, both roughly 20 years old, both used to the run-in shelter environment. I've always boarded in the past and would lay shavings in the stalls and muck daily as necessary. I've never had an open air run-in and I'm just not sure if mats are the way to go, or if I should use shavings or wood chips, or just sand.

I'm very sorry if this is a stupid question - but as I said we're new builders so I'm just still learning. I've always taken the enclosed barn/stall situation for granted. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The most important thing for a run in shelter is that you keep water from flowing into it. We use 6"-8" of stone screenings which is like extremely coarse sand, packs very well, and doesn't get "muddy". Except when we have bad weather all day long, there is never any manure or urine in the shelter. Any urine will drain through the stone, and the manure is easy to pick up. I wouldn't bother will stall mats. BTW, the moisture you see in the picture is from clover slobbers. It just pools on the stone and dries on its own.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine is just the ground that was there. If I had a water issue though might add some lime to firm it up or pea gravel.


----------



## Becca76 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you for the input, I appreciate it!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm going to say that sand is a great stall interior for a horse and that concreting the inside will reduce the horse's comfort and increase your workload and hassle as well as your initial cost. So if it were me, I'd just make sure I have solid concrete footings, and keep the ground as is - or you can put other bedding over the top if you prefer, but we've never needed to. Sand drains very well, moulds comfortably to the horse when it lies down, and is easy to muck out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine was originally about 10" of sand on top of clay. The hooves packed this into a floor that was comfortable for them to stand on. I do like to put down bedding if it's free as I do clean out the manure and it's easier if it's sitting atop some bedding. Otherwise, they knock it about and pack it into the sand/clay. I still rake it periodically. This is over the summer as once the temps drop and not so many bugs they don't go in there.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

We went with Stall Savers on top of about 8" of pea gravel. We put cedar shavings on the stall savers.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Why are you putting concrete down for the flooring? That's just going to make more issues with your horses especially being 20+.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is putting concrete footings not flooring. If you will be feeding under that cover , I would make some feed boxes for the hay, and then to keep the horses from eating on the sand some rubber mats by the feeders, as we all know, the best hay is what is tossed out on the ground.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Why are you putting concrete down for the flooring? That's just going to make more issues with your horses especially being 20+.


I have concrete flooring with rubber mats on top. They are only in it part time, but its working great even for my 32 year old.


----------

